# Anyone got any motion photography pictures???



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Please feel free to show us your motion photography, here is one of mine.

Santa pod PVS 2010.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## cavyredtop (Jul 31, 2010)

TelTel said:


> Please feel free to show us your motion photography, here is one of mine.
> 
> Santa pod PVS 2010.


wow that 1.0 nova is quick lol


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Some of mine from a local hillclimb here.....

Motion shots




























Just a few from the link. :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a few road racing photos from Glasgow....




























Alan


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

- Bret


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

A Few of mine....:wave:
1.

BDC Round 2 Silverstone. by cmwimaging, on Flickr
2.

BDC Round 2 Silverstone. by cmwimaging, on Flickr
3.

IMG_4581 by cmwimaging, on Flickr


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

wookey said:


>


WOW! Fantastic shot :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Maxtor. Here's another one from the same spot, but with more zoom


----------



## Scott152 (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is a photo from inside my car









Scott


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Got loads on the other HD but this is the only one on here.


103 by Snoophouse, on Flickr


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Couple more


P3191723 by Snoophouse, on Flickr


_5076354 by Snoophouse, on Flickr


_8267013 by Snoophouse, on Flickr


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

cavyredtop said:


> wow that 1.0 nova is quick lol


not far off the start line fella!! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

not mine but a mate car a mate took lol


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

take your pick 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176742

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176745

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176744


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

fill your boots 

http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/motorsport.html

drew


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

buckas, your stuff is amazing!

Attached is some bikes going by me at a local spot we drift at.

Will be better ones to come, every time I bring the camera a car breaks down and we head home .


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Had these taken the other day :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely car - shame about the flare on #3 and cloning on hedge on #4 looks poor/smudgy?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

buckas said:


> fill your boots
> 
> http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/motorsport.html
> 
> drew


Really nice website Drew and some fantastic photos on there :thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

buckas said:


> Lovely car - shame about the flare on #3 and cloning on hedge on #4 looks poor/smudgy?


I liked the flare on pic3 and the cloning on hedge is me soz on pic4 just wanted to see what it looked like before the proper copy came threw :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

A few of mine............


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

slightly off topic - for anyone wanting to see the flying vulcan it comes into baginton airport, coventry at 11am on sunday 26th

http://www.flyincoventryairport.com/


----------

